# Which body to get?



## Lightscapade (Apr 14, 2016)

So I have been waiting to upgrade my t5 to the 80d. Went to a local store this evening, they of course didn't have any in stock, and he started telling me it was a waste of my money to get the 80d and I should get the 70d instead and buy extra lenses with the price difference. Hmm. Thoughts? 

I would rather get the newer model with a little more bells and whistles. 

Another question, about the 6D. Can you use EF lenses and just not the EF-S? Correct? So if I popped my 50mm 1.4 lens on a 6D it would work? But not my 24mm lens which is an EF-S. (I'm not getting the 6D, I can't afford all new lenses too).


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 14, 2016)

My thought is the guy working on commission is pretty motivated to sell you something in stock as opposed to hoping you'll come back later.

Sit down and make your own list, the differences between the 70d and the 80d.

Ask yourself how those differences will impact the kind of photography you do, then ask yourself is it worth the difference in price.  Keep in mind this is most likely a camera you'll keep and use for several years at least.

There's no right or wrong answer, all that's important is what features the 80d offers that the 70d doesn't and how important those features are for you personally.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar (Apr 15, 2016)

I like that the salesperson realizes the value of good glass. many people blow the budget on the best camera they can afford. The problem is that the cameras come with a kit lens that are not as sharp or as quick to focus or have the small depth of field rendering large aperture lenses that create the types of photos the beginner is hoping to achieve. Most people that buy the best body they can afford don't use a lot of the features that they are paying for i.e. beginners may not use the different focusing modes, bracketing, bulb, exposure compensation, multiple exposure, histogram graphs ect. For these people a cheaper body paired with better lenses may have been the better route.
Ask yourself what does the 80D do that the 70D can't. And is that what you want to pay for. I started out with a 30D and didn't upgrade to my 5D3 for about 6.5 years because I was spending my money on better lenses. 
Can the 70D can do everything you plan to do with a camera? I'd just buy the 70D body and then buy the best lens you can afford.


----------



## sec (May 5, 2016)

A little late here, but since no one else addressed the question...you can use EF lenses on both full frame and crop sensor cameras. You can use EF-S only on crop sensor cameras.


----------



## compasiune11 (May 5, 2016)

Canon 6D is a full frame camera so the only lenses that will work are the EF lenses.


----------



## beagle100 (May 6, 2016)

compasiune11 said:


> Canon 6D is a full frame camera so the only lenses that will work are the EF lenses.



yes,  upgrading to full frame usually requires spending more on lens


----------



## astroNikon (May 6, 2016)

Did the OP ever make a decision.

I would guess that the camera store *ironically* had the 70d in stock.
Doesn't the 80d have a 24mp sensor, vs 20mp and world's better AF system?
and a bunch more ==> Canon EOS 80D vs 70D Comparison


----------



## compasiune11 (May 12, 2016)

If you want to start on a fullframe camera, you need just two nice prime lenses that are not L, but almost the same quality:
Canon EF 50 f1.8 STm - the new nift fifty
Canon 85 1.8 USM - great lens!


----------

